# Sound and Video cut out with new receiver



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey all,
I bought a new Yamaha receiver to go in the bedroom. I have a PS3 80GB and a Sony Bravia 46" tv with it. I noticed this with my other receiver, a Pioneer, about once a month, but the new one seems to cut out at least once every few hours... Usually during an important part of the movie/show! I am using about 5' monster cables($7 a piece from Fry's on Black Friday, got them when I got the receiver), and I can't see anything except the hdmi logo on the receiver turn off then back on when it happens, it only lasts about a second, maybe two. Let me know if you have any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

nobody has any idea what this is? I may have forgotten to say that it is a yamaha rx-v371.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would try swapping out the HDMI cable with a different one. Trust me Monster does not necessarily mean its any better quality.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

which cable? the one from the ps3 to the receiver, or receiver to tv? I would guess from the ps3 to the receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

it could be either. try one and if that does not fix it try the other.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

I tried that, it seems to help a little bit, I have tried switching both cables out but there doesn't seem to be much difference between the two. I guess I should call monster and get new cables. Thanks for the help.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would just get a new set from Monoprice... It will cost you pennies compared to the Monster and they will work fine. If they don't cure the problem I would say it is a mechanical problem. Have you tried hooking up a dif source to the receiver? Have you tried hooking up the PS3 to a dif input on the receiver or maybe even directly to the tv?

I have had Monster cables fail on me but never a Monoprice cable and the Monoprice cable picture looked the same as the Monster cable product to me.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

That is what i am leaning towards. I only got them because they were like $7 a piece. I checked out monoprice and they have so many options that I am not sure what would be better to buy. Are the ferrite cables that much better?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would just get the inexpensive ones... The Ferrite ones I believe are good around computers to cut interference. I just use the regular ones and they work fine.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, and the redmere cables? are those for longer distances? that is what I think I understand about those ones. I only have a few feet max in either room. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I figured out that the problem is the tv, and it is getting worse. It will lose all sound and video for about half a second, long enough for my wife to reach down and pause the show before it turns back on. I just saw it happen 3 times in less than half an hour. It is a Sony bravia kdl 46v5100. Anyone know of any good repair shops in northern California? Thanks for all the help and advice.

Sent from my awesome phone using HT Shack


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, but I could not find much info on the servicers in your area. Look for someone who is Sony authorized if possible. They will be most likely to be able to get parts and service support.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks! My wife wants to use it as an excuse to get a new tv for the bedroom so I might have to indulge her on that  lol...


----------

